

Polymaps - A JavaScript library for image- and vector-tiled maps using SVG. - rohanjon
http://polymaps.org/

======
Groxx
_Love_ the smooth zooming. That's always bugged me with online maps. And it
zooms so _quickly_ , even when encountering new info on a relatively slow
connection.

Color me very impressed. Though I am with devonrt on this: other projections?

------
devonrt
Looks kind of neat, but I always thought it was a shame that spherical
mercator has become the standard projection for web maps; it's kind of ugly.

------
ranza
<http://mapbox.com/> has some simular maps

------
dinedal
Doesn't work in Firefox 3.0.x

~~~
ergo98
All of the examples I tried worked wonderfully in 3.6.8.

